# ISPconfig Installation PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht??



## acetonygt (3. Apr. 2008)

hallo ich bin neu hier und habe ein Problem mit der Installtion von ISPconfig!

Mein System vServer mit Fedora Core 5 64bit Version.
Installation laut Anleitung : http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_fedora_core_5

meine Fehlermeldung: 

```
virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory
make: *** [Zend/zend_execute.lo] Error 1
ERROR: Could not make PHP
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```
habe jetzt ca 6 Stunden mit den installation verbracht auch das System neu aufgesetzt da ich nicht weis ob ISPconfig schon irgendwelche configs am System vorgenommen hat. Und einmal probiert einfach drüberzu installieren.

Was ich in Google gefunden habe:
http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=138
http://howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19151

hatt mich nicht wircklich weitergebracht.


meine PHP version "php -v"

```
PHP 5.1.6 (cli) (built: May  9 2007 11:29:06)
Copyright (c) 1997-2006 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.1.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2006 Zend Technologies
```
Ah ja muss ich jetzt meinen Server neu aufsetzen falls nochmal so einfehler kommt oder kann ich bei den zustand einfachn eine neuinstallation machen was mir noch aufgefallen ist das danach das ISPconfig Install Verzeichniss nicht mehr da ist.

MfG Ace


----------



## Till (4. Apr. 2008)

Der Fehler ist:



> virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory


Dein System hat also nicht genug Arbeitsspeicher, neu installieren brauchst Du es nicht. Du brauchst entweder mehr Arbeitsspeicher oder Swap-Space oder aber Du versuchst vor dem kompilieren einige Dienste zu stoppen: apache, courier, proftpd und bind


----------



## acetonygt (4. Apr. 2008)

Danke für die Antwort werde heute mahl probieren eine Neuinstallation zu machen kannst du mir noch eventuell sagen was das ISPconfig für Systemanforderungen hat?

MfG Ace

ich hätte nun die dienste für die installation gestopt bin auch weiter gekommen ;-) 

aber nun sagt er mir am ende nochmal einen fehler + index.php dateien also php dateien wird die weibseite nicht mehr angezeit sondern der php quell code? was ist den da los? 

"
Connected successfully to MySQL server
sh: 19_X!: command not found
ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: Y                                                                                                                               ES)
no crontab for root
Neustart einiger Dienste...
Shutting down postfix:                                     [FAILED]
Starting postfix:                                          [  OK  ]
Shutting down proftpd:                                     [  OK  ]
Starting proftpd:                                          [  OK  ]
Starting ISPConfig system...
/root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl startssl: httpd started

Warning: mysql_fetch_array(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result reso                                                                                                                               urce in /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.inc.php on line 47
No results found!ISPConfig system is now up and running!
Herzlichen Glueckwunsch! Ihr ISPConfig-System ist jetzt installiert. Falls Sie Q                                                                                                                               uota nachinstalliert haben, fuehren Sie noch die in der Installationsanleitung b                                                                                                                               eschriebenen Schritte durch. Ansonsten ist Ihr System jetzt ohne Reboot einsatzb                                                                                                                               ereit.
Bitte gehen Sie mit Ihrem Browser auf
"


----------



## acetonygt (5. Apr. 2008)

Hallo ich habe die lösung gefunden und zwar darf der mysql user keine sodnerzeichen im PW haben ev. kann das als shell befehl aufgenommen werden.!!!

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe

MfG ACE


----------



## Futuretop (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leser!

Ich habe das gleiche Problem auf einem openSuSE 10.2 64bit System.

./setup2: line 888: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2008)

Du musst die erste Fehlermeldung posten, nicht die letzte. alle Fehler nach der ersten sind Fokgefehler und sagen nichts über die Ursache aus.


----------



## michach (20. Juni 2008)

hallo, ich bin neu hier und wollte mich mal an der software versuchen. bekomme jetzt allerdings auch den fehler :-(
hier mal ein ausschnitt:


```
ERROR: Could not configure PHP
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
./setup2: line 888: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```
warum kann der php nicht konfigurieren ?
kann mir einer helfen ? 

die andere sache ist ja jetzt noch das das ISPconfig Install Verzeichniss nicht mehr da ist, wie muss ich denn weiter machen ?

vielen dank schonmal
mc


----------



## Futuretop (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Bei mir kommt diese Fehlermeldung auf meheren Rechnern. Leider habe ich von der Benutzung von ISP-Config abstand nehmen müssen, weil immer diese Fehlermeldung kommt und ich noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden habe den Fehler zu beseitigen.


Thomas


----------



## michach (20. Juni 2008)

vielleicht hat ja @Till eine idee.
wäre schön wenn mir hier einer helfen könnte. kann ja nicht sein das wenn man schon soweit gekommen ist, das es da keine lösung gibt.
besonders da ja steht das es mit suse 10.3 usw. funktioniert.
pakete sind auch alle die gebraucht werden drauf, sonst wäre er mit der installation ja nicht so weit gekommen.
ich möchte nicht so einfach aufgeben, ich denke das die software echt super ist was ich alles schon gelesen habe.
hatte vorher vhcs2 ca 2 jahre im einsatz und war nicht so begeistert.


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo Thoma, der Fehler bedeutet, dass Du nicht alle notwendigen Pakete für ISPConfig installiert hast. Wenn Du dem perfect Setup Guide für Deine Linuxdistribution exakt gefolgt wärst oder die komplette erste Fehlemeldung gepostet hättest, dann hätten wir Dir auch weitehelfen können.

Wie ich schom in unzähligen posts geschrieben habe, die Fehlermeldung "ERROR: Could not configure PHP" ist in keinster Weise aussagekräftig, da es ein Folgefehler ist. Du musst stattdessen die erste Fehlermeldung und nicht die letzte posten.


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2008)

Zitat von michach:


> vielleicht hat ja @Till eine idee.
> wäre schön wenn mir hier einer helfen könnte. kann ja nicht sein das wenn man schon soweit gekommen ist, das es da keine lösung gibt.
> besonders da ja steht das es mit suse 10.3 usw. funktioniert.
> pakete sind auch alle die gebraucht werden drauf, sonst wäre er mit der installation ja nicht so weit gekommen.
> ...


Post bitte den ersten Fehler, der im Output auf dem Bildschirm auftaucht. Der ist vermutlich so 10 - 20 Zeilen oberhalb des Fehlers "ERROR: Could not configure PHP".


----------



## michach (20. Juni 2008)

hmmm. das problem ist das ich die fehlermeldunf nicht mehr habe und natürlich das install verzeichniss auch nicht mehr da ist.
kann ich das auch so irgendwie nochmal starten so das er an die gleiche stelle nochmal kommt ?


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2008)

Du musst den installer neu entpacken und setup neu aufrufen. Am Besten machst Du das über ein SSH Terminal Programm wie z.B. putty, dann kannst Du in der Fehlermeldung nach oben scrollen.


----------



## michach (20. Juni 2008)

aha, ok, das ist kein problem. muss ich denn ispconfig, ich denke das hat schon etwas installiert, vorher nochmal deinstallieren, wenn ja, wie ?


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2008)

Deinstallieren ist nicht notwendig. Der Installer hat selber erkannt, dass ein Fehler aufgetreten ist und hat die unvollständig installierten Teile wieder entfernt.


----------



## michach (20. Juni 2008)

so, ich glaube das müsste es sein:


```
configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under /usr.
Note that the MySQL client library is not bundled anymore!
ERROR: Could not configure PHP
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
./setup2: line 888: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2008)

> configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under /usr.


Ok, das hilft mir weiter  Auf Deinem Syystem fehlt das mysql client development package. Wenn Du Ubuntu oder Debian einsetzt, dann heißt es libmysqlclient15-dev, bei SuSE oder Fedira heißt es glaube ich einfach mysql-dev. Wenn Du es nicht findest, poste mal duie Linux Distribution und Version, die Du verwendest.


----------



## michach (20. Juni 2008)

vielen dank, das hat mir schon sehr gut geholfen, leider findet der gute kollege  doch immer etwas neues 
jetzt habe ich:


```
ERROR: Could not configure SpamAssassin
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
./setup2: line 888: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```
hmmm... ob das wohl mal ein ende nimmt *gg. dachte schon ich wäre fast durch mit der install 

bitte nochmal um hilfe


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2008)

Welche Linuxdistribution?

P.s. Wir schreben nicht umsonst die umfangreichen Installationsanleitungen für jede Linuxdistribution und Version. Wenn man der folgt, hat man alle diese Probleme nicht


----------



## michach (20. Juni 2008)

ich habe die OpenSuSE 10.3 genau diese fehlt 

denke aber das ich die auch befolgt habe.

für mich siehts aus als wenn es was mit dem spamassassin zutun hat die einzige zeile die ich in der beschreibung dafür gefunden habe, war diese:


```
yast2 -i perl-HTML-Parser perl-Net-DNS perl-Digest-SHA1
```
und die habe ich ausgeführt. aber vllt ist es auch etwas anderes.

hast du denn noch eine idee @Till ?


----------



## Till (21. Juni 2008)

Die Anleitung gibt es, ist nur noch nicht auf Deutsch verfügbar (siehe http://www.ispconfig.org/documentation.htm):

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_opensuse10.3


----------

